# Your most rediculous happening during a game



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I figure we could all get a laugh because we're awesome gamers about the crazy things that go on during games whether it be in game the game or out of the game while playing it. Please share :good:

Well, I remember awhile back I was trying to get my eversor assassin to my enemy's line so I decided to walk him up behind my dreadnaught (this is before 5th ed) for whatever reason I thought it was not a tactically sound decision to just infiltrate the eversor and figured it would be a good idea to run him up behind my dreadnaught using it as cover... Well it turns out that it was a terrible idea when a carnifex got an angle on him and blasted him in turn causing him to explode, pen the rear armor of my dreadnaught and explode with 6 result... None of my other dudes were harmed by it but I seriously doubt that was the intended outcome... I think it was with a venom cannon... I was not happy but I was so impressed I couldn't do anything but congradulate my opponent!

-Dillon


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Watching a lone guardsman do the, "on my coordinates," in an apocolypse game, surrounded by crisis suits... Shell came down... Hit the guardsman, and *only* the guardsman. :biggrin:

That, or on several occasions, firing with a defiler under 10", scatter dice points back on the defiler, catches his own shell, and explodes.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Didnt happen to me, but i read a story once about an ordinance weapon hitting a IG command squad (maybe 4th ed. codex?). The squad had Yarrick, as well as a normal comminssar, im not sure how this happened considering i dnt play IG, but somehow Yarrick tried to run and the comminssar shot and killed him (i assume he was previously injoured?). Anyone else heard that story?


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Ijustmadethisup4 said:


> Yarrick tried to run and the comminssar shot and killed him (i assume he was previously injoured?). Anyone else heard that story?


Comminssars cant kill other comminssars, not sure if they played wrong or if its in the 4th edition but cant do it now anyways


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

i thought yarrick was fearless..

i remember when i first started playing, i rammed ragnar into an opponents squad (he hadnt faced space wolves before)

..."you did *WHAT* to my terminators??"


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Had couple funny things happen in the last two games I played. 

Played my Eldar vs Orks today and first my Avatar missed five charge attacks on a 6 inch move vehicle. Then he got charged by Mad Doc Grotsnik and 1 mega nob. Killed the nob, Mad dok did 3 wounds that I failed my saves and then I failed my fearless save. Go go Avatar! (Grotsnik went on to wound my Wraithlord twice before finally getting smashed by it.) Same game...my Farseer, had 4 perils attacks come up. 1 first turn failed the Ghosthelm and invul, 1 wound. Second turn, failed both again, 1 wound. Third turn finally saved and then 1 sixth turn and failed. She killed herself with perils attacks. Sigh... 

I guess it was to make up for her wonderful showing the day before. Played nids. Farseer w/singing spear got trapped in solo combat with a big bad broodlord who had 2 wounds left. Thanks to fortune, she made 9 invul saves over 4 combat phases to avoid instant death, then managed to wound once, he failed the save, then failed his fearless save. Woot woot, Farseer > Broodlord.

Also had an interesting scenerio in the Ork game where his Zagstruck came swooping in second turn, right in the middle of 5 of my units. Lucky me he was 7 inches away from 3 of them and 9 or more from the other 2. That unit was gone my turn. Third time he has used that model he said and everytime, it has died the turn it came in.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

by far my death company and chappy makes for the best lols
they rended apart 3 deathwing terminator squads and belial

also the space wolves player who kept pointing out that space wolves are close combat specialists, mine are to, also they are crazy, 1 dreadnought and about 300 points of wolves fell to their charges

dante ALWAYS survives d weapon blasts, he basicly had a revenant following him around for 2 turns 

lamest thing would be how i lost a cc against GUARDSMEN, for shame


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I still don't know to this day why but one of my buddies tried to ram one of my Chaos Dreads with a Rhino filled with Death Company, I went to DoG and tore it open like a tuna can then preceded to eat the goodies inside.:grin:


----------



## dillonlaval (Oct 23, 2009)

I do remember one time, its sad that I remember something from a game about 6 years ago, but it was with the old blood angels death company, I had them in jump packs with flesh tearers so alot of my vet sarges were rollin out with power fists and jumped straight down the middle of the battle field in the open (yes I was far too confident in my angels) at an army of eldar and at the forefront was 3 guided war walkers each kitted with 2 star cannons (ouch heavy 3) and he opened up on them on the first turn.. he got about 15 wounds and I think I took 1 casualty.. I made 14 FNP saves. He about flipped. Next turn I raged jumped and assaulted, and DESTROYED them! woo he was pissed and rightfully so but it was quite the feat. My free angels then continued to run around and massacre many of his eldar. It was a glorious and LUCKY day lol! I would never attempt something like that these days but maybe I should start :biggrin:


----------



## KingCracker (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine takes place in 4th. I was Chaos vs. Space Marines. 
The height of the battle came down to my dred vs. his dred. They go at in CC and my dred does horrible. Misses every attack or fails on the damage chart. SM dred immobilizes my dred and blows up the main weapon, leaving me with a CC arm and a bolter. 
He decides to turn and go after what few CSM I have left since literally the only thing that COULD of destroyed him was my dred. So he turns and starts at it. My shooting phase comes I fire the bolter, it glances, roll a 6 KABOOM. 
It was funnier thinking of that whole scene in a movie. I get my ass handed to me, then I blow it up with a single bolter round


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Craziest thing I've ever happen was in a 3-way planetstrike/apocalypse game, 3000 pts of sisters (me) vs 2 x 1500 points of Eldar vs 2000 points of chaos and 1000 pts of Nids.

The Chaos guys dropped a doomsday device in the middle of all the buildings which were objectives on one side of the table, they turn it on, nothing happens, turn after that, they try again, and they roll a double 6! BABOOOOM! the device explodes and detonates 1/3rd of the table in an awesome explosion. I was SO happy that those eldar had just parked 2 falcon tanks in front of my sisters, so I had some cover from that explosion.

Same in that game: Abbaddon spent 4 turns trying to kill a single SoB squad, while my Cannoness kept his sorcerer and a bunch of 1ksons busy.


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

I lost a 10 man space marine assault sqaud to a tau fire warrior sqaud in hand to hand combat. Don't know how but it happened so fast.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

A Tyranid player willingly agreed to be the defender in Planetstrike.
I won.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

This event was about ten years ago while my buddies and I were playing one of the many all night 40K games we used to set up. At the time my whole basement was my gaming area, complete with a fireplace, pool table, pizza oven, and walls full of Games Workshop posters ("Sigh"... I miss that place). Over the length of the previous day and night we had consumed way too much sugar and were quite hyper and crazy. During a friendly epic argument over some crazy Chaos Space Marine rules, one of us had accidently hit the ceiling light and knocked out the fluorescent bulb blanketing the whole basement in complete darkness. Needless to say we spent a whole ten minutes trying to fit the thing back into the socket. It may had been the lack of sleep or the copious amounts of sugar in our systems, but we all thought that was extremely funny. We all still remember how fun that game was. This story is probably a "you had to be there moments" but I figured I'd share.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i was playing my chaos space marines against this guys tau. i charged with kharn the betrayer on his own against 20 kroot. kharn inflicted 6 wounds. the kroot only caused kharn 1 wound out of their attacks. they fell back and i sweeping advanced and destroyed all of them. i laugh at the petty tau.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

probably my rangers in one game where they were in a building so they've got like a 2+ cover save and my mate shooting everything he had but not killing one


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

one time my buddy and i were playing a game.
i was playing chaos space marines, and he was playing blood angels, using the BoLS army of death rules.
so he comes rollin towards my 1Ksons squad with his terminators with FNP and furios charge.
so he charges me, and basically the 1Ksons beat em in hand to hand in about two turns with no assistance.

then there was this other time when i was playing an ultramarines player.
so he hops out of his land raider with five assault terminators, and a termie librarian, right in front of kharn the betrayer and his berzerker squad.
so he tries to cast a pyschic power and i explain kharn's neato discriminate against
pyskers power. so he says allright ill just get em in assault,
so he charges me, and kharn and his buddies made short work of the terminators 
of the ultramarines:victory:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

1 Kroot shaper killed 50 IG conscripts. Single handedly.

I've told the story before, so I don't elaborate.

In other news: a friend of mine downed a Land Speeder with a Grot (Gretchin w/pea shoota) in 2nd edition, after killing the driver with an EXTREMELY lucky combination of rolls. (needed 5+, 1-2, 4+, 1 and it came out 6,1,6,1 lol) and once an 8 man FW squad got charged by the combat drug using Imperial assassin. Ass. gets 8 attacks, kills 2 Fire Warriors, the remainder kills him outright. BAM!


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

well in an apocalypse game i was playing i had a 20 man squad of khorne berzerkers charging up the field. needless to say they were relatively bunched when he decides to fire hist baneblade's primary weapon at them. he procedes to kill all but 3.

in my next turn those three berzerkers proceed to kill marneus calgar and his retinue. the champ had a powerfist but he did only 1 wound. i was all like --> :shok:


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Duh...

My pal had three basilisks... He fired blindly ( didn't see the target, so there were three dices for the scattering)... He fired the basilisks up front... they shot his command chimera that was behind them...

MY GAWD! My marines died out of laughter! I couldn't play for thirty minutes becouse of that, we were laughing our heads off an rotfling all around...


----------



## obimoshman (Oct 21, 2009)

OK i hate to admit this but this is very hilarious event.
Turn 5 of annilation game i had the game wrapped up 3-1, my enemy decides to go for guts and glory and tank shock my unit of dire avengers to which Eldrad is attached. Now i thought hhmm i can stop this damn tank shot and then have a chance to kill that last khorne berzeker if i take this RHINO down using Eldrads witchblade. I declare this as my action and roll my die, needing only a 2+ to penetrate of course luck would not be on my side and a 1 turns up. All the onlookers cracked up with laughter as Eldrad was smooshed by a RHINO


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

this has happened too many times to count
my assault terminators survive torrents of high ap fire with no deaths but die vs pulse rifles.....whole 10 man squad gone to 12 rapid firing firewarriors

another was during a apoc game i had zogwart in a squad of nobz in a skullhammer and my friends deciver was hiding behind a bunch of buildings. i flank marched (i think that is the name of the asset) my super hevey onto the board by the deciver. off loaded zogwart and his bodygaurd and proptly turned his ctan in to a angry squig which i killed with the skullhammers gunz. it was not a happy alex


----------



## Akaraut (Oct 31, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago i played against a marine player who was using scouts with sniper rifles and a heavy bolter. It took him 5 turns to kill one of my zoanthropes in cover, i saved all his sniper shots with cover saves, but it was the heavy bolter that eventually killed it with enough 2+ saves. By that time my zoanthropes had made a mess of his vehicles with numerous warp blasts.

My favourite moment though was in one of my most recent battles, against an eldar player. He had two ranger squads in a large building, so instead of shooting at them and having them save on 2+ cover saves, i deep striked my 3 lictors in to the building they were in. One of them died scattering in to the rangers, one scattered behind them and the other was on target in front of them. Those two lictors then went on to eat all the rangers.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I had 2 vindicators in a game where I proxied some Noise Marines. One vindicator already had been given a name, Hunk-o-Junk for it was terribly put together by my friend and the other had yet to be determined until this game........

So this game was against Tyranids and on turn......3 I think...my un-named vindicator was preparing to shoot at a very large squad of gaunts. I have a squad of 6 Noise Marines about 8" to its left. My vindicator scatter put the pie plate directly over 4-5 of my Noise Marines including BS subtraction :shok: Ended up killing at least 4 out of the squad of 6. Now this scatter was like a complete 90 degree turn from the barrel of the vindicator, my jaw was to the floor. After that I officially name it Benedict Arnold or Benedict for short. 

Thats only part 1, now part 2......the fun part :mrgreen:

On turn 4 about 18" some odd inches behind where the vindicator were two squads of termagaunts (claws) about to attack my two squads of Noise Marines next turn, my friend barely missed the assault last turn. There are too many claws for just my Noise Marines to deal with. So I just decide to say, "the hell with it!" Aimed the Benedict vindicator right at the termagaunt squad with the best chance of killing the most, and this is an even tighter and worse space for the vindicator to take its shot. Not only is there friendly Noise marines, but 2 Rhinos within scatter distance right behind the Noise marines :alcoholic: 

This shot was EPIC! It only scattered 1 inch, destroying about 6 termagaunts and didnt roll any ones which is rare for me on vindicator to wound rolls. My Noise Marines just cleaned up from there :mrgreen:

That vindicator will always be Benedict, but it had redeemed itself that day


----------



## Rmazz93 (Oct 28, 2009)

My biggest fail moment was when i had a cobined squad of 20 guardsman shoot at Njal Stormcaller and the 3 guys left in his squad less than 12". I used the Fire Fire Fire order so they ended up getting 56 shots. I hit like 36 of em and wounded 11. And he got epic rolls and saved every1. That was the lowest of the low my guard have ever been.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had two outflanking, missile launcher armed Sentinels arrive on my right-hand table edge, shoot frag missiles at whatever was infront of them which then scattered... each Sentinel's frag missiles scattered right on top of the other Sentinel. Predictably, one of them blew up (6 on glancing, open topped)

Bah.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A guy spent about 20 minutes talking big about his converted nurgle baneblade (looked very similar to the one on the GW site). As he brought it over to the table he slipped, lost his balance and dropped it. Where upon it hit the ground and shattered.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Ouch.. that hurts....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Had a Flyrant with Talons survive about 125 Heavy Bolter rounds, and 15 or so Lascannon shots across a few turns.
He was the last guy in my army, needless to say.
He blew up a tank, and took out almost a whole squad with the explosion.

He also died in the explosion 

Another time, he was killed by Lasgun fire XD


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

My Dread only taking shaken results in a fight with the nightbringer as he slowly kiled it (4th ed) and it things weren't baad enough-lots of models die around him but the dread then just waltz off to kill more =D


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

In a small doubles planetstrike tournament a one player walked his 10 man terminator squad + Abdon the Despoiler through a minefield. He rolled 6 ones out of 11 dice and lost 6 termies outright, Everyone stopped and ended up laughing.

Another time my revanant was dueling with a warhound. We were both badly damaged. I ran my revanant right up and blasted it at point blank range. It went nuclear and took out my revanant.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

once upon a time i was playing another chaos player who was using death guard.
so i roll up to his ten man plague marine squad, with my twenty berzerkers.
i charged, and out of eighty attacks.
i killed two plague marines.:shok:
i was sad.


back in forth edition one of my friends played me using bugs.
his carnifex, which had survived all of my thousand sons rapid firing,
came to charge the sorcerer(which was the lone survivor due to tyranid shooting.)
so i attack his carnifex first obviously due to my not 2 initiative.
i wounded him once. one time, then imploded his brains with my force weapon


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

My mate has a blessed Eldar army.I can never roll well enough to take out more than one squad's worth of kills in one game.
Also, I did onece kill his farseer.
In the shooting phase.
With a lone Ork Boy.
With a slugga.
Oh,how I laughed!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

my worst was a recent apoc game against my friend and his nifty reaver titan and bajillions of gaurdsmen. after decimating half of my frigging army i finally killed the damned thing with my two warhounds but when the thing went critical it blew my two warhounds to high heaven :suicide: not only that but after said explosion i decided on an all out charge with half my termies, 20 of them, and only four survived to the front line fuck my life :cray:


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a 2v2 apoc about a month back and I used chaos conclave (with 5 characters). Our side got 1st turn so we had to deploy first. It wasn't untill time was up when I realised I didn't have all of my conclave on, so it had to be removed. One of the opponants had careful planning/drop pods and took full advantage of the unfortunate situation.

Our side barely managed to win that game, it came down to an assualt termie failing a single invulnerabe save, bringing it's sqaud under 1/2 stregnth (we were using 4th ed scoring rules), meaning we got the objective they were holding.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Had a game Space Marines (me) vs Tau (4th ed.) where my devestator squad kept missing his lone Hammerhead Gunship. Every turn rolled 1s and 2s with missile launchers. Funny thing is it was a complete draw because his forces were missing even worse than mine... It even got worse when my Land Speeder managed to be missed by the same Hammerhead that was trying to pick it off and only managed to do a single weapon destroyed hit


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Sytus said:


> My mate has a blessed Eldar army.I can never roll well enough to take out more than one squad's worth of kills in one game.
> Also, I did onece kill his farseer.
> In the shooting phase.
> With a lone Ork Boy.
> ...


Im gonna go on a limb and say it... Guess she didnt SEE it coming? Seriously, fluff wise that would be the end of the Eldar involvement there, theyd see the fates as lost and just run after a moment like that.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

My squad of 10 Guardsmen (about to be assaulted) rapid firing a squad of 15 Khrone berserkers and killed 11! Then having my Leman russ finishing them off 
Take that


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Something Yellow said:


> My squad of 10 Guardsmen (about to be assaulted) rapid firing a squad of 15 Khrone berserkers and killed 11! Then having my Leman russ finishing them off
> Take that


Shouldn't it have been the other way around?


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Shouldn't it have been the other way around?


Nah, Back then I was a noob :grin:


----------



## Sigmatus (Nov 22, 2009)

That's easy. I was playing a Khorne CSM's army. I spent the whole game getting my nose punched by the Tau until I finally caught them with my blood-soaked maniacs. My daemon prince assaults my buddy's Shas'o in close combat, and wouldn't you know it, not only do I lose combat for three straight turns, but I don't kill a single thing, AND a damned drone finishes him off.

Proof that Murphy is alive and well.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

One of my sons had his first chance to let loose his stompa in game this weekend, He was really hyped about it. He lost the roll for first turn, and my daughter's Exorcist managed to take apart and eliminate the stompa in one round before it had managed to make a move :shok:

To be honest I'm impressed there weren't tears. There was the next game when he actually got a chance to shoot.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

dtq said:


> One of my sons had his first chance to let loose his stompa in game this weekend, He was really hyped about it. He lost the roll for first turn, and my daughter's Exorcist managed to take apart and eliminate the stompa in one round before it had managed to make a move :shok:
> 
> To be honest I'm impressed there weren't tears. There was the next game when he actually got a chance to shoot.


Wow, that's some pretty lucky rolling!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I had a 10 man SM Assualt Squad difficult terrain themselves out of assualt in front of a unit of guardsmen. The next turn the "Front rank fire..." and managed only 10 wounds. I figured, no prob, a few downed men, but no big deal. Four 1's and six 2's later....


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

i remember 1 time in band camp.................lol


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Always is in 4th ed rules-My dread beating the crap out of the nightbringer-killing it and carried on killin through out the game


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Killed two of my brothers terminators, he removed the models so that he wasn't in unit coherency, failed the leadership test and spent the entire game running away because they couldn't regroup.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NecronCowboy said:


> Killed two of my brothers terminators, he removed the models so that he wasn't in unit coherency, failed the leadership test and spent the entire game running away because they couldn't regroup.


*cringe*
Big mistake there.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

i have 3. 
1. one of my first games, was my tau Vs. space marines. my gun drones got int oclose combat with a chaplain. the chaplain ended getting killed by my drones. 

2. i was playing in an apoc battle, i was tau, and i was teemed up with orks and some chaos. the ork player had a Stompa, with almost all of his orks swarmed around it, most of gthe chaos players heavier stuff, and all of his scoring units, and i had my stealth team and my hammerhead. the imperial side managed to pull off a shot that cuased the stompa to blow up, taking out every scoring unit except for my tau. the rest of the game was spend trying to escort my last squad of 6 FW, to the objective.
3. happend jsut today, i was trying out my chaos army, and i had my Termie lord. he was the last unit on the board and he was in close comabt with 3 trynid warriors, and a Hive tyrant. i had survived 3 turns of assualt, and had taken out 2 of the warriors. i then managedto kill the last warrior. the tyrant brought me down to one wound, but i managed to kill, (thank god for it only had 2 wounds left) i win combat, and i do my movesment. the next turn, my oppont has one gaunt attacked me. ihe got a lucky role, and i had to take a an armor save....i roleld a one, and i lost the game


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

During a Tournament about ten or so years ago I lost the roll to go first. My friend then proceeded with his carefully placed Marine heavies to take out all of my Leman Russ Battle Tanks (he blew two up and disarmed another) and to top it off (using a friggin' Vindicator) he was just within like an inch range of a Chimera with my Storm Troopers and rolled a fraggin' six to destroy (back when if you rolled a six to destroy a transport on the ordnance damage chart you killed everyone inside). My first turn didn't have a tank able to do squat.

However on a karmaesque note. I was able to accomplish a six with an ordnance weapon in a previous battle on his Land Raider with a termie squad inside (he didn't know at the time on the ordnance damage table if you rolled a six you kill everyone inside). So look who got a Vindicator before our tournament battle.

So sure enough during this tournie he got in a great amount of cheer.

On a unrelated yet just as funny situation. He plays Fantasy also and put together, painted, and bragged about the Big Orc Boss on the Dragon. Anyway during a fantasy battle with another friend of ours, this evil Orc Boss was literally beating the everloving crap out of our other friend's dwarves. So my friend who played the dwarves just joking around yelled at the Orc Boss model "I hope you die a horrible death!". The next turn while they were working out some combat some little kid being well a little kid runs over to the table and grabs the Orc Boss model, when my friend yells for him to put it back, well need I even say the rest: kid freaks, drops model (on concrete floor mind you), smashes into pieces.

The store made a no kid left alone policy after that little incident. My friend the dwarf player still tells that story to this day.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> On a unrelated yet just as funny situation. He plays Fantasy also and put together, painted, and bragged about the Big Orc Boss on the Dragon. Anyway during a fantasy battle with another friend of ours, this evil Orc Boss was literally beating the everloving crap out of our other friend's dwarves. So my friend who played the dwarves just joking around yelled at the Orc Boss model "I hope you die a horrible death!". The next turn while they were working out some combat some little kid being well a little kid runs over to the table and grabs the Orc Boss model, when my friend yells for him to put it back, well need I even say the rest: kid freaks, drops model (on concrete floor mind you), smashes into pieces.
> 
> The store made a no kid left alone policy after that little incident. My friend the dwarf player still tells that story to this day.


Kid's parents damn well better have paid for the model to be replaced!


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, in my first ever Apocalypse game, my Doomsday device, after being smashed up by a ton of lascannons, was sadly a dud. However, the loyalists were too quick to celebrate, and in my side's next shooting phase the Warhound Titan they had nearby blew up and hit everything within 20" with a Strength D hit. 

You just can't stop the big boom!


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine would be as Necrons fourth edition. Playing against a chaos player, things are going bad but then finally the dreaded Monolith arrives. None of us had seen it in action before but we'd all heard the stories. So his dreadnaught turns, fires one twin linked Lascannon, double 6's, boom no monolith. Everyone laughed and declared the Monolith overpriced trash.

Sadly my Monolith suffered the same fate for about half a dozen games stright.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

rammed a Valkyrie into my buddy's Stormsword in Tanksgiving and popped it, doing cataclysmic, and managing to go 6 inches, catching a group of 3 dark eldar raiders. popped 2 and the stormlord with one shot.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

khorneflake said:


> rammed a Valkyrie into my buddy's Stormsword in Tanksgiving and popped it, doing cataclysmic, and managing to go 6 inches, catching a group of 3 dark eldar raiders. popped 2 and the stormlord with one shot.


Maybe you should give the pilot a little white headband...
Nice one.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

ahh; mines gotta b when i had my Lost and the damned up against Grey Knights. 
Well it was a close match and all but one of the squads (on both sides) got destroyed and my last poor traitor guard unit were in full retreat from getting their asses handed to them by that last Grey Knight squad. 

Well he started chasing me and next shooting phase, here comes the good ole orbital bombardment. Hits his own squad straight on and, to add to his horrible luck, kills everyone 

:victory:

I win with my retreating unit (of coarse that was my plan from the outset right :wink


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

One of my Chaos Dreads kept rolling sixes for 2-3 turns and ended up climbing the walls of a building to reach a devastated Space Marine squad. I lost the game, but I never imagined a Dread can climb walls. I thought he'd climb it like Popeye, remember? Ripping out a storey a turn until everyone is on the ground. :grin:

A more positively ridiculous thing happened when I brought 3 Dreads and Kharn and a Land Raider and Zerkers against a Railgun- heavy Tau army (a squad of 3 Broadsides and two Hammerheads), and a big building stuffed with Fire Warriors (at least 3 squads, but maybe 4). 
Two things happened, actually: he kept rolling ones and twos for his railguns, and when he mangaged to land a hit, I rolled a cover save (thank goodness for smoke launchers!) and succeeded. Needless to say, we were both like WTF. He managed to kill one Dread I think by the end of the game with his Broadsides, but not before they slaughtered said Broadsides and the Hammerheads (I keep telling people how scary it is when you roll a 6 on the craziness table, just 14-15" away from that Hammerhead... guess if it was torn apart or not. :grin.
The other thing was that I sent Kharn to clean up the building. By the time he got to the first floor, all his buddies died for one reason or another, and they killed a rather big Stealth Team and two squads of Fire Warriors. By the time he got up to the first floor balcony (where another two squads were placed), he was alone. Of course, I charged the Tau. It was only then that I realised that there was one little fish-headed bastard as a squad, since a few turns before my CSM reduced a 12 man squad to 1. Needless to say, said fishhead died a horrible dead, and I hoped to consolidate back behind the door, but of course it didn't happen. I readied myself for Kharn's imminent destruction by the rapid fire of 12 Fire Warriors. He had rather average rolls I think, but then I rolled for armour saves and... ROLLED AT LEAST 10 3+S!!!! Kharn didn't take a single wound! I couldn't say the same about the Fire Warriors though. :grin: :laugh:

Bad thing is, I never had such ridiculously lucky rolling ever since.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Yesterday I assaulted a group of 12 Tau Fire Warriors with a squad of 6 Berzerkers. I roll my stupid amount of attacks and fail to hit with all but 3 which my opponent then saves. He responds by killing all but one of my Berzerkers. During his combat my one Berzerker wiffs and I manage to save against his 4 hits. During my combat I hit a couple which he saves and he hit back and I miss a save for the loss. 

I didn't actually think that was possible.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

IntereoVivo said:


> Yesterday I assaulted a group of 12 Tau Fire Warriors with a squad of 6 Berzerkers. I roll my stupid amount of attacks and fail to hit with all but 3 which my opponent then saves. He responds by killing all but one of my Berzerkers. During his combat my one Berzerker wiffs and I manage to save against his 4 hits. During my combat I hit a couple which he saves and he hit back and I miss a save for the loss.
> 
> I didn't actually think that was possible.


They shot you as you charged, and then they tackled the last guy and suffocated him


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

IntereoVivo said:


> Yesterday I assaulted a group of 12 Tau Fire Warriors with a squad of 6 Berzerkers. I roll my stupid amount of attacks and fail to hit with all but 3 which my opponent then saves. He responds by killing all but one of my Berzerkers. During his combat my one Berzerker wiffs and I manage to save against his 4 hits. During my combat I hit a couple which he saves and he hit back and I miss a save for the loss.
> 
> I didn't actually think that was possible.


I saw Fire Warriors kill a Necron Lord once. A bit more embarrassing if you ask me. 

Oh, and on one occasion, two Gaunts killed two Terminators, leaving one left standing. Said Marine player's rolls are legendary, not even 2+s can save him.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I saw Fire Warriors kill a Necron Lord once. A bit more embarrassing if you ask me.
> 
> Oh, and on one occasion, two Gaunts killed two Terminators, leaving one left standing. Said Marine player's rolls are legendary, not even 2+s can save him.


I've had a single Gaunt survive in combat against about 5 Space Marines for 3 turns before.
His armour save actually _did_ something!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I saw Fire Warriors kill a Necron Lord once. A bit more embarrassing if you ask me.


haha, at least I can say I wasn't that guy.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I've had a single Gaunt survive in combat against about 5 Space Marines for 3 turns before.
> His armour save actually _did_ something!


:laugh: Tell that to new SPESS MUHREEN players, they'll love you for it. :grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> :laugh: Tell that to new SPESS MUHREEN players, they'll love you for it. :grin:


...
I don't get it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> ...
> I don't get it.


That scene with the Gaunt from the newbie SM fan's perspective:

SPESS MUHREENZ = TEH ROXXORZ
GAUNTS = SUXXORZ

5 SPESS MUHREENZ CAN'T KILL 1 GAUNT.
OMFG QQ

Still don't get it?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i had a space marine captain last 6 turns of continuous fighting against homagaunts
there was two squads and they just kept coming back


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> That scene with the Gaunt from the newbie SM fan's perspective:
> 
> SPESS MUHREENZ = TEH ROXXORZ
> GAUNTS = SUXXORZ
> ...


But, you said...



Khorothis said:


> :laugh: Tell that to new SPESS MUHREEN players, they'll love you for it. :grin:


Was that sarcasm..?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Was that sarcasm..?


Indeed.


----------



## stealthrat1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*2 funny stories about orks*

ok so before the new ork codex came out me and my friend played some games with us against his 5000pt army of orks. We had about 2000pts. Also this was during 4th ed.

I was using an inquisitor in order to use a callidus assassin. I gave the inquisitor hammer hand, making him S6 in CC. I saw my target. A single ork dreadnought. I charged it and activated hammer hand. I hit with one attack, glanced the dread and rolled a 6 and destroyed it. He punched that dread in the face and knocked it over. Go inquisitor! He was like 50 pts.

The better and more funny story about orks. Same game with my friend and the orks. There was a big mek with some burna boyz next to a truck with a kustom mega blasta (which used to be a plasma cannon) the mega blastas used to get hot on vehicles and cause damage. The damn thing overheated and destroyed its own mega blasta. Next turn that big mek decided eh boyz, wez gonna go nd fix dat stupid trukk. Goes over to it and fixes the mega blasta. The trukk drives away, shoots its mega blasta again. It overheats again and this time destroys the trukk. That big mek must have been like WTF boyz!


----------



## stealthrat1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*one unit wonder*

Had an old chaplain with thunderhammer, 2+save, adimantuim mantle, and like a master crafted weapon i think, and bionics. This chaplain, by himself, killed 6 carnifexes in 3 turns without taking a single wound. Thats like triple his points. And he still had 3 wounds.


----------



## stealthrat1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*holy shit*

during my last ard boyz tournament I shot 2 rapid firing bolters are a full canifex. I got 4 6's and he failed all his saves. That should never ever happen.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

stealthrat1 said:


> This chaplain, by himself, killed 6 carnifexes in 3 turns without taking a single wound. Thats like triple his points. And he still had 3 wounds.


6 carnifex's? i call BS. :laugh:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

my friend tells his tale of his nurgle deamon prince getting shot down by lasguns XD


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

5th d 8 grotz killed 5 terminators


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

three turns of solid combat of one warlock vs one terminator with PF
Needless to say termy got bored and crushed the warlocks head.

also during 4th edition had my assault marines come down. scattered into a building and killed themselves. I've never put them in deep strike in a board with a building since.


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

The craziest thing that I have seen was some sister of battle with a meltagun pop out of her rhino shoot the monolith and get a wrecked result out of it! yes it is possible to do this because the meltagun is ap1 and gets a +1 to the vehicle damage roll so a glancing hit is at -1 not -2. this was like a 20 point model doing this I might add.


----------

